# Lankeman's Log



## Lankeman (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi, so this is the routine that CJ275 made for me. With a couple bits changed

Here are the weights currently lifting

Upper A

Low Inc DB Bench : 3x6+
22kg each 

Ntrl Grip Row Variation db: 3x8+
20kg each 

Incline Bench Press bar : 3x10+
20kg 

Wide lat Pulldown: 3x12+
40kg

Dip Machine/Cable Pressdown: 3x12-15
35kg

Seated Inc DB Curls : 3x12-15
10kg each 



Lower A

Seated Leg Curl, 3x10+ 
40kg

Leg Extensions, 3x10+
25kg

Squat/Hack Squat/Machine Squat: 3x8+
30kg

Straight Leg Calf: 2x8-10, 2x15-20

Lateral Delt Machine/DB Laterals: 3x12-15
6kg each 

Abs: 3 sets, optional



Upper B

Mid Inc DB/BB Benchpress: 3x6+
24kg each 

Overhand Grip Row  bar: 3x8+
30kg

High Incline  Shoulder Press bar : 3x10+
25kg

Low cable crossover single arm 
10kg

Ntrl Grip Shldr Width Cable Pulldowns: 3x10+
40kg

Tricep OH Tri Exts cable : 3x12-15
35kg

Hammer Curls: 3x12-15
12kg each


Lower B

Single Lying Leg Curls: 3x12-15
5kg

Leg Press: 3x12+
75kg

Romain Dead Lift : 3x6+
70kg

Seated Calf Raises: 2x10-12, 2x15-20
15kg

Lateral Delt Machine/DB Laterals: 3x12-15
6kg each

Abs: 3 sets, optional


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2021)

Can you add the number of reps you performed on the exercises going forward? And specify the actual exercise that you did?


----------



## Lankeman (Jul 15, 2021)

Here it is again slightly adjusted with exercise names. As for the reps. The weights I'm using is getting me to pretty much exact reps that you asked for in the routine. 

Upper A

Low Inc DB Bench : 3x6+
24kg each 

Ntrl Grip seated cable Row : 3x8+
50kg

Incline Bench Press bar : 3x10+
20kg 

Wide lat cable Pulldown: 3x12+
45kg

Assisted Dip Machine: 3x12-15
35kg assisted weight 

Seated Inc DB Curls : 3x12-15
10kg each 



Lower A

Seated Leg Curl machine , 3x10+ 
40kg

Leg Extensions, 3x10+
25kg

Squat rack bar : 3x8+
30kg

Straight Leg Calf: 2x8-10, 2x15-20

DB Laterals raises: 3x12-15
6kg each 

Abs: 3 sets, optional



Upper B

Mid Inc DB Benchpress: 3x6+
24kg each 

Overhand Grip Row  bar: 3x8+
30kg

High Incline  Shoulder Press bar : 3x10+
25kg

Low cable crossover single arm 
10kg

Ntrl Grip Shldr Width Cable Pulldowns: 3x10+
40kg

OH Tri Exts cable : 3x12-15
35kg

Hammer Curls: 3x12-15
12kg each


Lower B

Single Lying Leg Curls: 3x12-15
5kg

Leg Press: 3x12+
75kg

Romain Dead Lift : 3x6+
70kg

Seated Calf Raises: 2x10-12, 2x15-20
15kg

Lateral Delt raises: 3x12-15
6kg each


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 15, 2021)

Now it's time to put in the work and see where it takes you.


----------



## Lankeman (Jul 15, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Now it's time to put in the work and see where it takes you.


Definitely. Iv tried and failed about 5 times over the years. Usually give up at 3 month mark. I'm now past that which is good haha and enjoying it. But this is the first time Iv counted calories, protein and had a routine instead of trying to wing it each session


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 16, 2021)

Keep pushing. I'll be following along.


----------



## Lankeman (Sep 17, 2021)

Ok, so about 3 months in training and diet has been pretty consistent. All I see is a bigger belly lol. 

Tape measure says arms are 1/4inch bigger (I think 😭) 

Pushing each seshions really hard. With the main compound lifts the weights havnt really changed. Some of the other cables etc I have managed to increase. 

Upped my calories by 200 yesterday. 

Current weight is 81.3kg from 80.7kg start.


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2021)

Leg looks much bigger and your chest is starting to stick out now, that's what I see.

For the belly, it just looks like you're fed, it doesn't look like fat, your navel area is still pretty flat.

On your main compound lifts, list what weight/reps you were doing 3 months ago, and what you are doing now.


----------



## Lankeman (Sep 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Leg looks much bigger and your chest is starting to stick out now, that's what I see.
> 
> For the belly, it just looks like you're fed, it doesn't look like fat, your navel area is still pretty flat.
> 
> On your main compound lifts, list what weight/reps you were doing 3 months ago, and what you are doing now.



Thanks mate. 

Ok so the weights are same as above when I first posted. Difference being where you have put 8+ example I'm nearly managing to get to like 10 on the last set. 

Managed to drop the assisted weight on the dips by 5kg. 

I did up the squat bar but struggled to make 3 good sets of 8 so dropped back down.


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2021)

Lankeman said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Ok so the weights are same as above when I first posted. Difference being where you have put 8+ example I'm nearly managing to get to like 10 on the last set.
> 
> ...


If you are getting 8 8,10 on the 8+ scheme, time to increase the weight by the smallest amount you can for the next session. 

Added 10kg to dips, plus your increased body weight, that's awesome!!! 

How about the Leg Press, what is your weight doing there?


----------



## Lankeman (Sep 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If you are getting 8 8,10 on the 8+ scheme, time to increase the weight by the smallest amount you can for the next session.
> 
> Added 10kg to dips, plus your increased body weight, that's awesome!!!
> 
> How about the Leg Press, what is your weight doing there?


Ah yes leg press I added 100kg be accident! Didn't release there was already some on the bottom haha! 

So stuck with that weight. Up from 75kg

Lat pull downs added 5kg

Both leg machines curls and extensions added 5kg

Over head tri extensions using ropes. Added 5kg


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2021)

Lankeman said:


> Ah yes leg press I added 100kg be accident! Didn't release there was already some on the bottom haha!
> 
> So stuck with that weight. Up from 75kg
> 
> ...


OK, so you are getting stronger, that's a good thing. Even if it's just nuerological, meaning getting better at the movements, it's still progress in the right direction. 

Mechanical tension is the primary driver of hypertrophy, meaning the more weight you can move, the larger your muscles will be. 

Keep trying to increase the weight when you can, push hard for extra reps, just don't get sloppy with form or shorten the range of motion. Those take tension OFF the muscle, which is the opposite of what you want. 

Keep grinding away!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 17, 2021)

I wish I wasn't too lazy to multiply by 2.2


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2021)

Lankeman said:


> Ah yes leg press I added 100kg be accident! Didn't release there was already some on the bottom haha!
> 
> So stuck with that weight. Up from 75kg


So if you added 100kg(220 lbs for @DEADlifter) then it's your MIND holding you back. 

You don't just lift an extra 100 kg by accident. You're stronger than you think, you need to push!!!!!


----------



## Lankeman (Sep 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So if you added 100kg(220 lbs for @DEADlifter) then it's your MIND holding you back.
> 
> You don't just lift an extra 100 kg by accident. You're stronger than you think, you need to push!!!!!


No only added 25kg by accident. From 75 to 100. 😅


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2021)

Lankeman said:


> No only added 25kg by accident. From 75 to 100. 😅


Still a 33% jump in weight.


----------



## Lankeman (Sep 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Still a 33% jump in weight.


Yeah I will attempt to up bench and deadlift this week see how I get on


----------



## Lankeman (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi all, sorry to ask more advice, but feel like qiving up lately with this issue. Noticed my arms have got bigger which I'm happy with. 

But my nipples are really puffy out. Just gets worse month by month. To the point I hate wearing T shirts as it makes it look even worse. 

What you all think? Anything I can do or is it just body fat


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2021)

1st off, your 3 month pics look good. I can see a difference in your shoulders and legs already.

2nd- (the nipple issue) I went through your intro thread, and I don't see anything about you being on testosterone or any ped's. Are you worried about gyno or just worried about getting fat?

Your pics look fine. I don't think you should be worried at all about your nips unless you're on something that is aromatizing (turning into estrogen) and that is causing this. If it's just a little more "fluff" from being in a surpluss, just dial it back a tad bit like 200 calories maybe, but I'm not even 100% sure I see anything I'd be concerned about this early in the game.

The next 6-9 months your chest is going to fill out some and look more normal to you.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2021)

Lankeman said:


> Hi all, sorry to ask more advice, but feel like qiving up lately with this issue. Noticed my arms have got bigger which I'm happy with.
> 
> But my nipples are really puffy out. Just gets worse month by month. To the point I hate wearing T shirts as it makes it look even worse.
> 
> ...


How has your training been going, haven't seen you post much? 

How's the nutrition going, haven't seen you post much? 

What's your weight at now, you haven't posted it in weeks?


----------



## vtnda1234 (Oct 3, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 1st off, your 3 month pics look good. I can see a difference in your shoulders and legs already.
> 
> 2nd- (the nipple issue) I went through your intro thread, and I don't see anything about you being on testosterone or any ped's. Are you worried about gyno or just worried about getting fat?
> 
> ...


I was going to ask the same thing . I probably have no where near the knowledge base everyone else on here has , that said , I do agree with what is stated in this comment . If your natural then zero concern , of not then there are ways to combat the issue . To me you look fine , just keep at it brother and good things will come to you.


----------



## Lankeman (Oct 3, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 1st off, your 3 month pics look good. I can see a difference in your shoulders and legs already.
> 
> 2nd- (the nipple issue) I went through your intro thread, and I don't see anything about you being on testosterone or any ped's. Are you worried about gyno or just worried about getting fat?
> 
> ...


No not on anything other than food lol. 

Could be gyno I'm not sure but probably just some fat. I Upped my calories by 200 a couple of weeks ago because I thought the amount of weight I gained was slow in the time period. I could drop it back down again? 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Lankeman (Oct 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> How has your training been going, haven't seen you post much?
> 
> How's the nutrition going, haven't seen you post much?
> 
> What's your weight at now, you haven't posted it in weeks?


I havnt been managing to get 4 times a week like I want to. I might have to sign up to another gym with better weekend hours. 

Nutrition has been good apart from the last few days iv been away and not really counted them. 

Weight has gone up a bit again. Will check that again and re post. 

Cheers


----------



## Lankeman (Oct 3, 2021)

Also is it normal to only feel chest soreness day after in this area. I try my best to pull shoulders back and push out chest but never feel it anywhere else


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 3, 2021)

Lankeman said:


> Also is it normal to only feel chest soreness day after in this area. I try my best to pull shoulders back and push out chest but never feel it anywhere else
> View attachment 14009



It depends on what lifts you're doing. There are ways to target other parts of the pec, butI don't think you need to be worrying about that at this stage in the game. I'd be more concerned with getting all your workouts in even if it means joining a different gym.


Lankeman said:


> No not on anything other than food lol.
> 
> Could be gyno I'm not sure but probably just some fat. I Upped my calories by 200 a couple of weeks ago because I thought the amount of weight I gained was slow in the time period. I could drop it back down again?
> 
> Thanks for the reply


Not gyno. It never hurts to get your hormone levels drawn though just to know where you're at and have a baseline. 

I'd keep going at your current calorie levels.

You will go up in shirt sizes over time, so be prepared for that. I have a bunch I can't wear anymore they are just uncomfortably tight now.


----------



## Lankeman (Oct 3, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It depends on what lifts you're doing. There are ways to target other parts of the pec, butI don't think you need to be worrying about that at this stage in the game. I'd be more concerned with getting all your workouts in even if it means joining a different gym.
> 
> Not gyno. It never hurts to get your hormone levels drawn though just to know where you're at and have a baseline.
> 
> ...


OK cool, I did pay for a testosterone check a couple of months ago. And came back borderline low. But they say there not concerned. And from what Iv read it naturally goes up slowly from lifting and good diet?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 3, 2021)

Lankeman said:


> OK cool, I did pay for a testosterone check a couple of months ago. And came back borderline low. But they say there not concerned. And from what Iv read it naturally goes up slowly from lifting and good diet?


Mine did go up when I started lifting, in fact I was all natural and started getting chest acne like I had in my 20's. It would be good to know your estrogen levels too though. Maybe get it all drawn again 6 months from now.


----------



## CJ (Oct 3, 2021)

Lankeman said:


> Also is it normal to only feel chest soreness day after in this area. I try my best to pull shoulders back and push out chest but never feel it anywhere else
> View attachment 14009


You do not want to keep your shoulder blades locked back, allow them to move naturally.


----------



## Lankeman (Oct 14, 2021)

Pretty chuffed just managed 3 sets of 6 at 50kg plus the bar on squats... 

Still small but along way since I first Stared bar only!


----------



## Lankeman (Jan 1, 2022)

So nearly 7 months in the bulk. I'm at 88kg (start was 80kg)

Iv definitely got stronger 
Squat - 50kg to 80kg
Deadlift - 70kg to 110kg
Bench - 50kg to 65kg
Tricep Dips - 35kg assisted to 15kg assisted 

Iv been eating 300 over maintenance at 3200 but to be honest most days I eat slightly over that. 

Question is do I carry on as I am or do a recomp? Don't know if I will feel comfortable this summer in a T shirt with a little chub I have, or just ride it out and keep eating. 

I do feel chubby, don't seem to have fat anywhere other than belly, chest and hips. 

I can take some photos if needed.


----------



## Lankeman (Jan 1, 2022)

Here's a photo. Not a great difference. But definitely puffy chest 😭


----------



## Lankeman (Jan 3, 2022)

Anyone share any advice? 😁


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2022)

Lankeman said:


> Anyone share any advice? 😁


It's just a full belly that you have. 

If you want, run a 300-500 calorie deficit for about 2 weeks to clean that up a bit, then get back on track. 

You still have a long road of muscle building in front of you, don't get distracted from your end goal.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 3, 2022)

Just keep at it. Are you able to get in 4 workouts a week now?


----------



## Lankeman (Jan 3, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Just keep at it. Are you able to get in 4 workouts a week now?


Yeah most weeks I can do 4 days now


----------



## Lankeman (Jan 3, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> It's just a full belly that you have.
> 
> If you want, run a 300-500 calorie deficit for about 2 weeks to clean that up a bit, then get back on track.
> 
> You still have a long road of muscle building in front of you, don't get distracted from your end goal.


Cool, would that lose any fat in that time scale or just bring the bloated look in a bit?


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2022)

Lankeman said:


> Cool, would that lose any fat in that time scale or just bring the bloated look in a bit?


Maybe a tiny bit, but mostly get rid of the bloat. You'll feel better.


----------



## Lankeman (Jan 3, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> Maybe a tiny bit, but mostly get rid of the bloat. You'll feel better.


Cool I might do that. Or do it in couple on months before summer. 
Kind of just checking in that I'm on the right track and not putting to much fat on.


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2022)

Lankeman said:


> Cool I might do that. Or do it in couple on months before summer.
> Kind of just checking in that I'm on the right track and not putting to much fat on.


Try it now. Spend a few weeks at maintenance calories, continue to work hard at the gym, try to increase weight and/or reps each session. 

The work you put in at the gym is going to dictate what the weight you gain will be. Give your body a reason to create some muscle. It won't happen if you do fluff workouts.


----------



## Lankeman (Jan 4, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> Try it now. Spend a few weeks at maintenance calories, continue to work hard at the gym, try to increase weight and/or reps each session.
> 
> The work you put in at the gym is going to dictate what the weight you gain will be. Give your body a reason to create some muscle. It won't happen if you do fluff workouts.


Ok cool, since you said about maintenance I watched a few videos. 

This shouty angry guy talks about being at maintenance all year round and still building muscle. Is he talking any sense? Would this work for natural?


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2022)

Lankeman said:


> Ok cool, since you said about maintenance I watched a few videos.
> 
> This shouty angry guy talks about being at maintenance all year round and still building muscle. Is he talking any sense? Would this work for natural?


The truth is that you never really know what your maintenence calories are, it varies day to day, there's no way to know exactly what you need, or exactly what you consume. It's a series of course corrections. 

But I promise you, you will get the body you deserve, the body that you earn. Hitting calories or macros is great and all, but YOU HAVE TO TRAIN HARD, or nothing will change. That's the priority for you, TO TRAIN HARD, and as the shouty angry guy likes to say, "TRAIN HARDER THAN LAST TIME".


----------



## Lankeman (Jan 4, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> The truth is that you never really know what your maintenence calories are, it varies day to day, there's no way to know exactly what you need, or exactly what you consume. It's a series of course corrections.
> 
> But I promise you, you will get the body you deserve, the body that you earn. Hitting calories or macros is great and all, but YOU HAVE TO TRAIN HARD, or nothing will change. That's the priority for you, TO TRAIN HARD, and as the shouty angry guy likes to say, "TRAIN HARDER THAN LAST TIME".


Haha noted! Will up my gym game!


----------



## Lankeman (Jan 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> Try it now. Spend a few weeks at maintenance calories, continue to work hard at the gym, try to increase weight and/or reps each session.
> 
> The work you put in at the gym is going to dictate what the weight you gain will be. Give your body a reason to create some muscle. It won't happen if you do fluff workouts.


So I been pretty strict at 2700 cals for nearly 4 weeks from 3200 (or more some days) . Scales lost about 1.2kg. Dont feel much difference. 

But I would like to get lean and then do a slow bulk. Is this a good choice for newbe lifter. Will this cut hinder my end goal or just make it a bit longer. 

If all ok should I carry on at 2700 for a while?


----------



## CJ (Jan 31, 2022)

Lankeman said:


> So I been pretty strict at 2700 cals for nearly 4 weeks from 3200 (or more some days) . Scales lost about 1.2kg. Dont feel much difference.
> 
> But I would like to get lean and then do a slow bulk. Is this a good choice for newbe lifter. Will this cut hinder my end goal or just make it a bit longer.
> 
> If all ok should I carry on at 2700 for a while?


Just train hard. You'll make progress either way. The training is the more important thing for you. Keep working hard!!!


----------



## Yano (Jan 31, 2022)

Lankeman said:


> Ok cool, since you said about maintenance I watched a few videos.
> 
> This shouty angry guy talks about being at maintenance all year round and still building muscle. Is he talking any sense? Would this work for natural?


"This shouty angry guy"  haaahaha fucking bodybuildings answer to Gilbert Gottfried .. Douchette has some good info he isn't totally wrong on many points. He's done quite a few BB shows , set world record in powerlifting. He is just so mother fucking annoying I can't stand to watch an entire video.


----------



## Lankeman (Feb 10, 2022)

Looked at myself in the gym mirror today and thought wtf am I doing... About 10 months stressing to get 3 to 4 workouts a week in. Everyday sore muscles, always tired as well as not sleeping properly... Weighing foods and meal prep. 

For what! I literally look no different... Could just be having a down week but jeez I cba to carry on 😭


----------

